# what size tank would I need



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

what size tank would I need if I had 2 oscars, a green terror, green texas cichlid, jack dempsey, salvini, firemouth, blue acara, rainbow cichlid, and a convict?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Holy jesus. About an 8ft tank


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

Really? I have seen people on here with a 120 or 180 with this much or more.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Long term, no less then a 180 but a 240 or larger would be more ideal. A 120 would be out of the question, there will be casualties. I feel bad for the rainbow


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

If you left out the O's (too big) and rainbows (too mellow) a 6 foot tank "might" work.

....Bill


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

i have been following the post on the 190 gallon predatory tank. For a 180, do I need to reiforce the floor for all that weight. I have decided to get a big tank around Christmas time. I want to do all the prepare work now. I have hardwood floors in the room its going in.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

His 190 gallon predatory tank is actually 360 gallons or something - it's huge. And it's a very unique situation... If 9 other people tried to copy Terd's tank there is a good chane they would not be successful - Terd will tell you that himself.

I you want to consider a large tank, and you're also concerned about weight then I would encourage you to get a tank with the largest footprint as possible for two reasons;

1) most cichlids are concerned about territory, not neccessarily volume - a big footprint allows for more territories.

2) large footprint distributes the weight better. A 4' long 120g tank would put more pressure on a smaller area of floor then a 6' 120g tank would. If your putting the tank on the 2nd storey of your house a longer tank will span more joists which is better... If it's going in your basement and you have a concrete slab I don't think you need to worry to much. There are a number of trades people and carpenters (like TheFishGuy) who may be able to provide you will more specific info regarding wood floors.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Brad,

I've seen a lot of people "start" smaller tanks with that kind of a stock... but I'm not familiar with anyone who has actual adult fish stocked like this... Although I must take that back, I have seen pictures of tanks with very very little to no decor/substrate that were pathetically overstocked. They looked more like something I'd expect to see at a fish market than in someone's living room (in my opinion of course).

I think you have a very nice â€˜wish listâ€™ of fish in your original post. I'd suggest getting the biggest tank possible and then select some fish from that list to keep in the tank your able to get. Naturally the bigger the tank you get the more fish you will be able to comfortably stock in it...

As mentioned, Terd/Kevin's tank was upgraded from a 190 gal to a 300 gal quite some time ago. I believe it's 8' long and 3' front tot back. I've been to his house and seen it, it is massive... and yes beautiful... I will also confess I never expected it to work out the way he desired it to. Yet if you read back through his thread, he planned to do something similar in the 190 but it just didn't seem to be going right so he upgraded to the 300 gal (very respectably he upgraded before problems occurred).

As for reinforcing... if your home has a concrete slab, you can get away with pretty much any sized fish tank on the slab. If you want something more than 2.5' deep you may want to consult an engineer or at least crunch some numbers yourself. If your home has a crawl space or if the tank is on the second (or higher) floor, I would begin to show special concern on a tank over 180 gallons... up to 180 gallons I would simply suggest you are careful in placing it crossing as many floor joists as possible with it's back against a load bearing wall. Naturally, this is assuming the home in question is in sound structural condition. If it's an old home naturally inspect for rotted, bowed or otherwise compromised lumber.


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

i just had my house built 2 years ago. It does have crawl space underneath it. I would think that the hardwood floors would support better than say having carpet. Not to mention its brazilian cherry, which is one of the hardest woods. I was thinking with going with a 6' tank maybe 18-20 inches front to back. What gallon tank would that be. I have a space that would be perfect for that. but yall think thats even too much fish for a 6' tank?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

72" x 18" @ 21" tall is a 125 gal...

72" x 24" @ 24" tall is 180 gal...

the extra 6" front to back doesn't sond like much but it makes a very big difference... This allows for very elaborate rock/wood structures yet still leaving ample open swimming area toward the front of the tank. In my experience, intelligent/elaborate decor gives crowded tanks a big advantage.

Keep in mind you will need a few inches in the back for filters/hoses... unless you use a sump (only) as filtration, which is a very reasonable option...


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

I just bought a FX5 for filtration. Isnt that enough for filtration. It says up to 400 gallons.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Not really, big messy fish need a lot of filtration . A single FX5 wont do. 2 of them is better and depending on your specific stock ,you might even need more. Remember it's easy to under filter but difficult to over filter when keeping large cichlids.


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok I can do 2 FX5s. Ok what would be a good stocking idea with the 120 gallon.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think your stock would work, if raised from juvi's, in a 125 gallon 6 footer. Pecking order will fall into place. You can always beef up filtration/water changes. The problem is overstocking can, for lack of a better term, depress the fish. Cichlids need space to be happy and thrive. In turn you will enjoy them that much more if they have room. What you need to consider is that oscars tend to like open area, where most of the other fish need a lot of cover to establish territory. In a 6 foot tank it can be tricky building teritories for all those fish. I think you would be more satisfied in the long run if you trimmed it down. Maybe go in the direction of oscars and green terror or the central americans. You can add catfish and dithers to your liking.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

imfbrad said:


> Ok I can do 2 FX5s. Ok what would be a good stocking idea with the 120 gallon.


What are the dimensions of the 120 gal you are considering?


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

6 foot


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

can you only come out that far from the wall? is that why you want a 120? because really a 120 is like the minimum as far as 6 footers go.. you should seriously get a 180, you'll be way happier and your big fish will have better health due to more room= less stress, more water volume= better/cleaner water parameters. A 120 will need more maintenance and you'll be worried about its conditions more... (with a heavy bio load, like you're proposing)


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

180 is fine i guess. With a tank that big. how long does it take to do water changes and how often should I do it?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

If you have access to the floor underneath, it's easy to reinforce the beams with some floor jacks (the house kind, not the car kind! :lol: ) placed underneath where the tank is to be set up. Glad I did this while setting up the 125g in our crappy house. 

I'd still do weekly 50% water changes if possible. A cleaner tank is always better.

With a good siphon set up and a hose to get water from the sink, it's easy no matter how big the tank is. Just takes time.

-Ryan


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

The only problem with the hose to the sink to refil I have to declorinate first right?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Just dump the proper dosage of your favorite dechlor product in there before, or while filling.

My tanks are all marked (on the back corner) at the 50% point, so I know how much water I've drained.

-Ryan


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

really. I didnt think that would work. seems like if any chlorine got in there it would kill all the bacteria


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't think placing a 180 gal crossing floor joists against a load bearing wall (a wall that extends to the houses concrete foundation) on the first floor of a 2 year old home would need any additional support via floor jacks... but there is no harm in placing the jacks there if it helps you sleep better at night.

The extra 6" front to back that a 180 gal offers over the 125 gal allows you to stack rock/wood/etc on the rear half of the tank (thus satisfying the need for shelter/cover that many of your fish desire) as well as leaving open water in the front of the tank (which your Oscars and some others will desire).

I have a 125 gal (6' x 1.5') as well as a 120 gal (4' x 2') and the 6' difference front to back makes a world of difference in several ways... I definitely suggest you consider the 180 gal...

Nothing can replace the benefits of a water change so regardless of size I completely agree with Ryan that you should do weekly changes (% may vary, depending on stocklist). I use a 25' clear vinyl to siphon waste water to the garden and can drain 60 gallons in less than 15 minutes... The same hose has a fitting that allows it to be connected to the kitchen sink so I plug it in set the water and watch TV or play on the computer for another 20 minutes or so... water change is done... That sure beats hauling buckets 

I simple add the amount of dechlorinator required to dechlorinate the entire tank (actually a little less) before refilling... for example I add enough Prime to dechlorinate 100 gallons when doing a 50% water change in my 120 or 125 gallon tank... I've never had an issue doing this...


----------

